
Django security releases issued: 1.10.3, 1.9.11 and 1.8.16 - tweakz
https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2016/nov/01/security-releases/
======
Kaedon
I'm glad to see this update! It doesn't like a must-update version, unless
you're using a production dataset on your local dev database.

I'd also recommend against using a production dataset for your dev database.

------
aisofteng
Forgive me for being out of the loop, but how did we arrive at the point of
development frameworks having security frameworks?

OpenSSL, sure, makes sense, that deals with cryptography. But Django?

